# на фиг



## Interprete

Hello,
I can't find this word in the dictionary. Here's the context:
-Привет, Тош. Как ты?
-Простудилась нафиг.

What does it mean?
Thanks.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ничего не означает, словесный мусор.


----------



## Interprete

Really? it has no connotation whatsoever?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ну, можно констатировать, что говорящей не нравится то, что она простудилась.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Ничего не означает, словесный мусор.


I doubt that. "На́фиг" ("на́хрен",  "на́хер",   "на́хуй") normally doesn't work like a simple filling word (unlike "блин" and the like); being an adverb, it would create too much mess in that role. However, it is habitually used as a replacement of "вообще́" in all of its meanings, which suits the context.


----------



## Interprete

OK  so there is nothing rude about it? I thought фиг was a swear word.


----------



## Awwal12

Interprete said:


> OK  so there is nothing rude about it? I thought фиг was a swear word.


It's euphemistic. It isn't necessarily rude towards the recipient, as long as the social context allows. If a student talks to his teacher like that, it is rude indeed.


----------



## Interprete

Is it like saying "I caught a stupid cold" or something along those lines?


----------



## Vovan

Here it means "unfortunately; bad luck".
But it has no negative (rude) connotation. Only some language purists (like some university teachers of Russian) remember all the time that "фиг" is a euphemistic replacement for "хуй" or "хер" in some phrases.


----------



## Awwal12

"I caught a darn cold" would be closer, probably in all of the aspects.


----------



## Interprete

Alright thanks everyone for your answers.


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Here it means "unfortunately; bad luck".
> But it has no negative connotation. Only some language purists (like some university teachers of Russian) remember all the time that "фиг" is a euphmistic preplacement for "хуй" or "хер".


How is it related to purism, I wonder. Sometimes even     "я простудился нахуй" would be normal (as between comrades in arms). And, as I said, when speaking to your teacher even "нафиг" won't normally do. Everything is about the social context.


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> Sometimes even    "я простудился нахуй" would be normal (as between comrades in arms).


You never know.


----------



## Maroseika

By the way, according to dictionaries and references, it is spelled *на фиг* (separately).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> However, it is habitually used as a replacement of "вообще́" in all of its meanings, which suits the context.


И в каком же это смысле слова _вообще_ здесь употреблено _нафиг?

Он покашливает, а я вообще простудился ≠ Он покашливает, а я простудился нафиг

Нафиг _(который, конечно, на самом деле _на фиг_) в данном случае - словесный мусор, не означающий ничего, кроме того, что говорящий накоротке со слушателем.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> _Нафиг _(который, конечно, на самом деле _на фиг_) в данном случае - словесный мусор, не означающий ничего, кроме того, что говорящий накоротке со слушателем.


Вообще и этого уже было бы немало - маркировать отношения с собеседником. Но "на фиг" выражает и отношение к самому высказыванию. Так что бессмысленным мусором это нельзя назвать. Хотя значение, в котором употреблено это выражение, не вполне соответствует словарному (словарь Ефремовой):
1. Вон, прочь, долой (послать кого-либо)
2. Оценочная характеристика чего-либо как ненужного.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Он покашливает, а я вообще простудился ≠ Он покашливает, а я простудился нафиг


Тем не менее, "нафиг" в определенных контекстах допускает и передвижение в постпозицию. Ср. "он покашливает, а я простудился _вообще́ нафиг_" (обратите внимание, что одинокое "вообще" здесь не могло бы быть употреблено в значении предельности действия - для этого его пришлось бы обособить интонацией и пунктуационно, либо выносить вперед; здесь оно явно модифицирует "нафиг").


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Хотя значение, в котором употреблено это выражение, не вполне соответствует словарному (словарь Ефремовой)


Именно. В выражении:
_Он мне на фиг не нужен
на фиг_ словесным мусором не является, ибо является синонимом _совсем, совершенно._ А в рассматриваемом выражении к смыслу оно не добавляет ничего; по сути, это старый вариант любимого молодежью _по ходу_, только с немного иным эмоциональным (не смысловым - таковой отсутствует у обоих оборотов) оттенком.



Awwal12 said:


> Ср. "он покашливает, а я простудился _вообще́ нафиг_" (обратите внимание, что одинокое "вообще" здесь не могло бы быть употреблено в значении предельности действия - для этого его пришлось бы обособить интонацией и пунктуационно).


Не понял? Почему это не может быть употреблено?
_Он покашливает, а я простудился вообще._
И ничего здесь пунктуационно выделять не нужно.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Почему это не может быть употреблено?
> _Он покашливает, а я простудился вообще._
> И ничего здесь пунктуационно выделять не нужно.


Well, because it sounds positively weird (at least if "вообще" has the meaning ~"to the limit", with the typical raising intonation).


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> А в рассматриваемом выражении к смыслу оно не добавляет ничего; по сути, это старый вариант любимого молодежью _по ходу_, только с немного иным эмоциональным (не смысловым - таковой отсутствует у обоих оборотов) оттенком.


По ходу (дела) = судя по всему.
На фиг = к черту; черт бы побрал.
_Какой он, на фиг, программист! Он слесарь, вообще-то._​_По ходу, я простудился. _​Я считаю, что оба выражения - эллипсы вводных выражений междометного характера.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> because it sounds positively weird


Да нормально звучит. От того, что _вообще_ перенеслось в конец, ничего особенно не изменилось.



Vovan said:


> По ходу (дела) = судя по всему


Да. Но у _судя по всему_ есть оттенок неуверенности. А у модного _по ходу_ он совершенно не обязателен. Тот же мусор.



Vovan said:


> На фиг = к черту.


В вашем примере - да. Но не в примере ТС: соответствующей _к черту _эмоциональной окраски не чувствуется.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> А в рассматриваемом выражении к смыслу оно не добавляет ничего; по сути, это старый вариант любимого молодежью _по ходу_


"По ходу" - это "по ходу дела", "по-видимому", "очевидно" (в том же значении), "похоже" (в том же значении), т.е. выражение говорящим неполной уверенности в сказанном. Ну и при чем тут "нафиг"?..  


GCRaistlin said:


> А у модного _по ходу_ он совершенно не обязателен.


Я ни разу не встречал употребления, которое бы противоречило данной семантике. Никто не будет подобным образом сообщать о событиях, виденных своими глазами и пр.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Я довольно часто на форумах встречаю употребление _по ходу_ при отсутствии какой-либо неуверенности говорящего в сказанном - в качестве выражения-заглушки. В анализируемом случае _на фиг_ употреблено практически так же - если не считать сигнализирования говорящим слушателю, что он с ним накоротке. А так как ТС спрашивал именно о значении слова, я и ответил, что оно в данном случае отсутствует.


----------



## Ruukr

Interprete said:


> Hello,
> I can't find this word in the dictionary. Here's the context:
> -Привет, Тош. Как ты?
> -Простудилась *нафиг*.
> 
> What does it mean?
> Thanks.


Нафиг or на фиг - generally (and here particularly) it means _*-totally. *_
Но если :
Иди на фиг - Иди прочь.


----------

